# Beer Review



## Weizguy (9/7/05)

So, I went to my lhbs today. Nothing unusual.
I brought along some porter, helles and american wheat beer for evaluation. Also to replace the bottle of Arrogant Bastard clone that I helped drink earlier in the week.

We start to evaluate the beers. Wheat beer first, then porter...
I left the helles in the fridge, however, when Mark (lhbs owner) opened the bottle of Deus that was a birthday gift to him.

It's a complex beer, all right. Mild sourness, mellowed hops and malt. Some subtle spices, and a barely subtle tatse of ginger. I'm not a ginger fan, and think that the beer was overwhelmed by it. No, I take that back. The beer was much more than a ginger beer. It was meaty and interesting, flavoursome, but not overwhelming. Although mild, it has just too much ginger for my tastes.

Not sure if it is good for the style. The price tells me "YES".

It is definitely a champagne of beers.

Overall, I'd rate it as "good to very good" and, as these things are all subjective, I invite others to rate it here. I haven't bothered to look at ratebeer, so if anyone wants to post a link...anyone,...Beuller?...anyone?

Seth out


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/7/05)

Seth,

Deus


Very interesting/complex drop indeed. :super: Where did you come across it in Oz? Not sure if it was nostalgia talking but I really enjoyed it. All Bosteel's beers are top notch.

Lucky bugger.  

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (10/7/05)

It came from a restaurant in Newcastle that has Belgian beers.

About $48 per bottle.

The bottlo in Melbourne Street, East Maitland also has some (sitting up in a box package near the expensive champagnes).

Seth


----------



## kook (10/7/05)

I bought a bottle of it back from Brussels. Cost 15 euro, which I thought was pretty expensive for a non-vintage beer.

Haven't tried it yet but once I do I'll put my review up 

I picked up a bottle of Gouden Carolus Cuvee Van De Kaiser for 4.50 today (pounds) !! Bargain!


----------



## Doc (10/7/05)

It is also one of the Beers of the Month at the Belgian Beer Cafe Heritage (The Rocks - Sydney) at the moment too.
I was there for lunch on Thursday, but didn't notice it until it was too late to convince my other dinners to go for it with me.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mikem108 (23/8/05)

Picked up a bottle of Deus in a bottle shop in Berry which for a country town had an awesome beer selection, anyway this little baby set me back only $28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weizguy (23/8/05)

mikem108 said:


> Picked up a bottle of Deus in a bottle shop in Berry which for a country town had an awesome beer selection, anyway this little baby set me back only $28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [post="73384"][/post]​



Good score.

Maybe they marked the price wrong? Closer to what it's really worth, anyway.

Seth's 2 cents


----------



## kook (23/8/05)

Finally popped the bottle of Deus at GBBF the other week.

Very dissapointing. Far too estery, unbalanced and alcoholic.

I don't have my notes with me but I'll edit this post with them at somepoint..


----------

